# Kung Fu Schools in China



## j.ouellet23 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
Currently living in China teaching English (Urumqi, Xinjiang). I am looking into spending about a month at a training school here in China. Of course a quick google search comes up with many results all of which claim they are the best schools. So... does anyone have any particular recommendations for schools, especially those related to Xing yi quan, Bajiquan, and Jiujiebian (I have been studying the chain whip for a couple of months but I would like to get some more formal training)

Thanks!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 26, 2018)

First, welcome to Martial Talk.

I don't know much about Kung Fu, and much less about MA in China.  We do have some members who may come in and comment as they do have experience.

What I would tell you is what is usually told to the many who come to MT and ask similar questions.  Look around and find a school and teacher you like, that is close enough to easily get there.  That will be your best school.

Most importantly I would tell you not to try and take short cuts.  It just doesn't normally work out well in martial arts.  Martial arts study requires a lot of dedication and hard work, and time for both of those things to develop you into a decent martial artist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2018)

j.ouellet23 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Currently living in China teaching English (Urumqi, Xinjiang). I am looking into spending about a month at a training school here in China. Of course a quick google search comes up with many results all of which claim they are the best schools. So... does anyone have any particular recommendations for schools, especially those related to Xing yi quan, Bajiquan, and Jiujiebian (I have been studying the chain whip for a couple of months but I would like to get some more formal training)
> 
> Thanks!!



China is a big place...where in China are you looking?


----------



## j.ouellet23 (Jul 26, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> China is a big place...where in China are you looking?



Well I am currently in Xinjiang province, but potentially moving to Anhui province. I am willing to go anywhere to train during my leave time. I am hoping to get a good 2-3 weeks training in.

I see plenty of schools online that seem good and have all I would need, just curious if anyone has experience with the schools?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2018)

j.ouellet23 said:


> Well I am currently in Xinjiang province, but potentially moving to Anhui province. I am willing to go anywhere to train during my leave time. I am hoping to get a good 2-3 weeks training in.
> 
> I see plenty of schools online that seem good and have all I would need, just curious if anyone has experience with the schools?



Xinjiang to Anhui, that's quite a move.

I have no first hand experience with any schools, I do have first had experience with getting the heck scared out of my by an old buddhist, who looked more like an old Daoist, who was a xingyi guy in Beijing. 

There are a couple places I know of that are supposed to be good but I have no ins or inside info anywhere. There are a couple folks who occasionally post on MT who are native Chinese living in China. And a couple who have trained in China

I have heard that there is a Chen Taiji person, family member by marriage, teaching in Tiantan park in Beijing, but that is a big place. Also Chen Yu use to teach in Beijing, but I am not sure if he is any longer due to health issues. And there is another Chen family member teaching in Xi'an. And of course there is always Chenjaigou and Wudang

There is a direct lineage Yiquan school in Beijing that also has boarding, I can't remember the name at the moment

However, being in China, you have to know, a lot of the best guys are hard to find. 

Also there is another webpage that has more folks that trained in China you could check, "Rum Soaked Fist" they may have more info, especially since you are already in China


----------



## j.ouellet23 (Jul 27, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Xinjiang to Anhui, that's quite a move.


ya... but you know... work visas and stuff... it happens.

Thank for the advice!


----------



## VPT (Jul 30, 2018)

Anhui province? Are you going to Wuhan, by any chance?

If you are interested in Baji, I can ask around. I know people close to Lü Baochun, who just might be the best Baji teacher in the world right now. Unfortunately he is living in Finland, but his students might know good people in China.


----------



## j.ouellet23 (Jul 30, 2018)

Going to Hefei.


----------

